# "Hidden" Nexus 7 wallpapers



## travman83 (Sep 3, 2011)

For anyone who has tried lowering the Nexus 7 DPI to 160 or so to get the classic tablet look for JB, you may have noticed a different selection of wallpapers available. Does anyone know how to get those wallpapers to appear when going back to 213 DPI? Or what system folder I might be able to find them in?

The green wallpaper rocks, and I'm trying to get to.


----------



## anoninja118 (Aug 3, 2011)

I could be wrong but usually its an apk in /system/app otherwise you'll have to look somewhere in framework or something for the individual images

sent via Rootz app from my Nexus 7


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

They are in the launcher apk


----------

